# Gentoo pisownia polska czcionka ?

## morys

Po trzykrotnej instalacji Gentoo 2006 moge powiedziec ze jestem zadowolony z systemu.

Jednak do pelni szczescia brak mi w pisowni polskich ogonkow.

System mam jakby w pelni spolszczony jednak niejednokrotnie w przegladarkach mam problemy z wyswietlaniem polskich liter.

Doinstalowalem Opere lecz mam w niej to samo.

Nie jestem informatykiem i nie calkowicie rozumiem tego systemu flag itd...

Potrafie pokazac zadane pliki.

Potrafie edytowac.

Poradzcie prosze.

----------

## sherszen

Nie mam Opery i niestety nei wiem gdzie siedzą ustawienia kodowania znaków. Pogrzeb gdzieś w opcjach i zmien kodowanie na iso 8859-2 i powinno już być wsystko dobrze.

----------

## morys

Nie chodzi mi o Opere lecz wogole o polskie ogonki np. w edytorze tekstu , pisaniu poczty , postow itd...

Nie wiem gdzie to zmienic.

Uzywam Gnome.

edit

widze ze dubluje temat (ale moze nie ten sam problem)

nie mam w /etc/rc.conf

zadnych wpisow odnosnie klawiatury itd...

Po probie edytowania /etc/X11/xorg.conf

system pyta ktore ustawienia Gnowe czy X

ale przy X nie mam zadnych zmian - krzakow nie widac.

..::Milu Edit: edytorze piszemy przez rz a nie sz

----------

## Bako

po pierwsze: dograj sobie corefonts (jednak wiekszosc stronek itp. ladniej wyglda pod windosowskimi czcionkami, no i te maja ogonki)

po drugie: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml  :Smile: 

----------

## morys

Po ostatniej edycji /etc/X11/xorg.conf

system pyta w dalszym ciągu ktore ustawienia Gnowe czy X.

Nie widzę teraz w zasadzie różnicy pomiędzy ustawieniami.

Jedynie w trakcie pisania poczty i postów w Mozilli mam ó i ć duża literą lecz finalnie wszystko jest OK.

Jest w tym okienku do "zaptaszkowania" aby system nie powtarzał więcej tego komunikatu.

Jeśli jednak błędenie wybiorę możliwość X to czy będzie można spowrotem zmienić to ustawienie z powrotem na Gnome ?

----------

## Bako

nie wiem po co jest ten wybor. Sam jak uzywalem gnome wyskakiwalo mi to okienka, ale (o ile pamietam) tylko jak sie wybralo "ustawienia Gnome", to wiecej sie juz nie pytal  :Smile: . Zreszta, powrocic zawsze mozna do wczesniejszych ustawien (wywalic configi)  :Wink: 

----------

## morys

Jestem noiwicjuszem jeśli chodzi o Gentoo i dla mnie "wywalić" xorg to katastrofa bo nie umiem jeszcze robic kopii.

Uczyłem sie na Linuxach które miały obsługę MC a w Gento jeszcze nie udało mi sie go zainstalować.

W moim przypadku odnośnie ustawień klawiatury i ostrzezenia które otrzymuję chodziło mi o jakiś rodzaj "przełącznika" i to niekoniecznie klikanego (na wszelki wypadek).

----------

## Bako

o configi, chodzilo mi o pliki w katalogu .gnome w Twoim home  :Smile: , ale niewazne.

Jak ustawiles wszystko wg dokumentacji i dodatkowych materialow na gentoo.org, to nie ma bata, musi smigac  :Smile: 

A to czy wybierzesz ustawienia X czy Gnome, to nie ma znaczenia (przynajmniej ja nic takiego nie zauwazylem).

----------

## areq

 *Quote:*   

> Uczyłem sie na Linuxach które miały obsługę MC a w Gento jeszcze nie udało mi sie go zainstalować.
> 
> W moim przypadku odnośnie ustawień klawiatury i ostrzezenia które otrzymuję chodziło mi o jakiś rodzaj "przełącznika" i to niekoniecznie klikanego (na wszelki wypadek).

 

Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem to chodzi o

```
# emerge app-misc/mc
```

chociaż 'nano' jest całkiem w porządku.

Jeżeli używasz KDE to doinstaluj przełącznik klawiatury

```
# emerge kde-base/kxkb
```

i znajdziesz go w Centrum Sterowania --> Regionalne i dostępność --> Układ klawiatury

Nie używam GNOME ale taki przełącznik chyba już istnieje po instalacji środowiska.

----------

## morys

OK. Na razie zostawię to otrzeżenie i obadam czy jest jakaś istotna róznica.

A co do MC to mam problem tego rodzaju:

```
>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-samb alib-3.0.10.patch.bz2

--22:27:43--  ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambal ib-3.0.10.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2'

Translacja ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu... 128.61.111.9, 128.61.111.10, 128.61.111.11

Connecting to ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu|128.61.111.9|:21... połączono.

Logowanie się jako anonymous ... Zalogowano się!

==> SYST ... zrobiono.    ==> PWD ... zrobiono.

==> TYPE I ... zrobiono.  ==> CWD /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... zrobiono.

==> PASV ... zrobiono.    ==> RETR mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2 ...

Nie ma pliku `mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2'.

Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10 .patch.bz2

--22:27:48--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.p atch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2'

Translacja gentoo.oregonstate.edu... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52

Connecting to gentoo.oregonstate.edu|64.50.238.52|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 301 Moved Permanently

Lokalizacja: http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.b z2 [podążanie]

--22:27:51--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch. bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2'

Translacja gentoo.osuosl.org... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52

Reusing existing connection to gentoo.oregonstate.edu:80.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

22:27:52 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2. Aborting.

localhost morys #
```

a więc

```
morys@localhost ~ $ mc

bash: mc: command not found

morys@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

localhost morys # mc

bash: mc: command not found

localhost morys#
```

A może o czymś jeszcze nie wiem ?

----------

## Bako

zmien sobie w make.conf mirrory na np.:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl htpp://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"
```

ja z nimi nie mam zadnego problemu.

Teraz powinno zadzialac emerge mc  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *morys wrote:*   

> co do MC to mam problem tego rodzaju:
> 
> ```
> >>> Downloading ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/mc-4.6.0-samb alib-3.0.10.patch.bz2
> 
> ...

 

Chyba od dawna synchronizacji drzewa Portage nie robiłeś. mc-4.6.0 już nie ma w Portage.

Najpierw wykonaj:

```
emerge --sync
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## morys

Niewiem Bako gdzie bo mój /etc/make.conf jest taki:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

DISTCC_HOSTS="localhost "

USE="-* X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile berkdb bzip2 cdr crypt ctype cups dba eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype vorbis xml xml2 xmms xsl xv zlib bitmap-fonts cli fastbuild force-cgi-redirect slang tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev "

FEATURES="distcc"
```

a jakoweś mirrory mam w /etc/make.conf.example

Nie wiem Arfrever na czym polega komenda #emerge --sync ale wykonuje ją.

Mam trochę mały dysk i boje sie zeby mi sie nie zapchał.

Pozostało mi na dysku tylko 1 GB wolnego miejsca.

Jest teraz przy literce "d" a pobrał już prawie 100 MB a z dysku wcięło już prawie 200 MB

----------

## bartass

morys, więc tak to co kolega kazał Ci wkleić do /etc/make.conf poprostu tam wklej a masz już to w /etc/make.conf.example, ponieważ to jest plik przykładowy i jest tam strasznie dużo wpisów(żebyś wiedział co i jak ustawić)

a co do polecenia emerge --sync to służy ono do aktualizacji drzewa portage  :Very Happy: 

to tak w woli wyjaśnienia

----------

## morys

Nie wiem czy nie należy wpisów w /etc/make.conf jakoś uaktualnić , uwidocznić dla systemu czy cos w tym rodzaju.

po dwukrotnej próbie emerge --sync mam:

```
sys-power/

virtual/

www-apache/

www-apps/

www-apps/bugzilla/files/

www-apps/drupal/files/

www-apps/rt/files/

www-apps/wordpress/files/

www-client/

www-servers/

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (3382344 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

>>> retry ...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to hawk.gentoo.org

Server Address : 134.68.220.97

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz, 2176MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ...

1 file to consider

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 32

Total bytes written: 203

Total bytes read: 465

wrote 203 bytes  read 465 bytes  267.20 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.05

Welcome to hawk.gentoo.org

Server Address : 134.68.220.97

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz, 2176MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ...

147412 files to consider

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(171) [sender=2.6.8]

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (3419425 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

metadata/

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (3419425 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

localhost morys #
```

Nic nie kumam.

Czy mam bana na serwerze ?

----------

## Arfrever

Dopisz do /etc/make.conf linię:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Portage najpierw dodaje do drzewa nowe ebuildy i aktualizuje istniejące, a następnie usuwa stare ebuildy.

Wpisz następnie w konsoli jako root:

```
cd /usr

rm -fr portage

sync

wget ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/snapshots/portage-20060831.tar.bz2

wget ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl/snapshots/portage-20060831.tar.bz2.md5sum

md5sum -c portage-20060831.tar.bz2.md5sum

// Jeśli wynik jest "portage-20060831.tar.bz2: DOBRZE":

tar -xjpvf portage-20060831.tar.bz2

sync

emerge -atv1 portage

emerge --sync
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## morys

Coś chyba poknociłem bo po 

```
emerge -atv1 portage
```

dostałem

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 121 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

localhost usr #
```

a po

```
emerge --sync
```

```
x11-themes/nuvola/

x11-wm/

x11-wm/aewm/

x11-wm/fluxbox/files/

xfce-base/

xfce-extra/

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (3306524 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://147.32.127.222/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 147.32.127.222: Connection timed out

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

localhost usr #
```

----------

## Bako

sprobuj emerge-webrsync - polega to mniej wiecej na tym co emerge --sync, tylko zamiast aktualizowac poszczegolne galezie portage, po prostu sciaga cale najnowsze archiwum portage. Na dodatek powinienes to robic za kazdym razem jak chcesz cos nagrac, no i co pare dni aktualizowac system, by pozniej nie bylo zabawy z 50 paczkami. W sygnaturce podales ladny transfer, szkoda, ze to lacze takie niestabilne i Cie przy sync'u wywala  :Wink: 

Do google nie trzeba Cie odsywac ... wystarczy handbook  :Smile:  i rozne doc'i na gentoo.org. Przeciez jakos musiales zainstalowac ten system. 

Ps. troche ubogi masz ten make.conf - zobacz sobie plik na mojej stronce i dopasuj pod siebie (CFLAGS)

ps2. 1GB to troche malo biorac pod uwage, ze przy kompilacji niektorych pakietow temp sie laaaadnie rozrasta

od raku: ort. !!!

----------

## morys

```
localhost morys # emerge-webrsync

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060903

 --- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20060902
```

było DOBRZE

dalej ble ble

na koniec

```
deleting app-admin/runset/ChangeLog

deleting directory app-admin/runset

Number of files: 147379

Number of files transferred: 3045

Total file size: 150541883 bytes

Total transferred file size: 4629229 bytes

Literal data: 4629229 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3481629

Total bytes written: 8244947

Total bytes read: 60920

wrote 8244947 bytes  read 60920 bytes  5179.84 bytes/sec

total size is 150541883  speedup is 18.12

cleaning up

transferring metadata/cache

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

 *** Completed websync, please now perform a normal rsync if possible.

     Update is current as of the of YYYYMMDD: 20060902

localhost morys #
```

Czy muszę jeszcze robić emerge --sync ?

A co do mojego transferu to chyba błędnie go wpisałem (zmieniam).

Mam radiówkę 160 kb/s (tylko).

Ok. 2 km. na BabuYaga (w górach).

Raczej rwie mi się tylko we mgle i gęstym deszczu

Twojego make.conf-a nie nie bardzo wiem jak dopasować.

Nie mogę chyba sobie go dopisać ?

----------

## Bako

te dwa polecenia do aktualizacji drzewa sa rownowazne, wiec jak uruchomisz jedno, to drugie juz sobie daruj.

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files. 
```

chyba wyraznie pisze, bys "zapytal" sie emerge co masz dalej zrobic  :Smile:  - "emerge --help config" (juz podpowiem: wpisz etc-update)

a co do make.conf, to skopiuj go calego, tylko zostaw swoje flagi USE, CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS.

ps. transwer wpisales dobrze, tylko ja go zle przeczytalem  :Wink:  i to by wyjasnialo czemu emerge --sync sie rwie (niektore radiowki sa naprawde fatalne)

----------

## morys

Starałem się edytować /etc/make.conf optymalnie do zaleceń.

Mam teraz już bez żadnych ostrzeżeń:

```
morys@localhost ~ $ su

Password:

localhost morys # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/make.conf.example (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'):
```

I nic sie nie dzieje.

Nie wiem co dalej i co mi to da ?

----------

## Arfrever

Naucz się wreszcie używać `etc-update`!

W tym wypadku można by wpisać "-5" i nacisnąć Enter, ale wpisz "1" i naciśnij Enter. Otworzy się podgląd różnic, przeczytaj je, następnie naciśnij 'Q' i wpisz "1", po czym naciśnij Enter.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## morys

localhost morys # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/make.conf.example (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'): 1

1) Replace original with update

2) Delete update, keeping original as is

3) Interactively merge original with update

4) Show differences again

Please select from the menu above (-1 to ignore this update): 1

Replacing /etc/make.conf.example with /etc/._cfg0000_make.conf.example

mv: zamazać `/etc/make.conf.example'? 1

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting.  :Smile: 

localhost morys #

Wiem że znacząco odbiegliśmy od tematu ale powiedzcie mi jeszcze co osiągnąłem ?

Co najlepiej byłoby teraz zrobić ?

Najbardziej jednak sie obawiam że im bardziej grzebie w systemie tym wiecej robię sobie  problemów.

Moje Genntoo używane jako Desktop prawdopodobnie nie przyspieszy ani o 1 % a moze mi się dłuzej kompilować przy "doinstalowywaniu" najmniejszego nawet "programiku.

Mam dla was coraz większy szacunek lecz nie mogę jednocześnie zrozumieć swojej głupoty w jakim celu sie tak udręczam.

----------

## Arfrever

 *morys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (...)
> 
> ...

 

Przeprowadziłem test na 2 pustych, touchem utworzonych plikach i z tego wynika, że "1" nie jest odpowiedzią twierdzącą. Wywołaj `etc-update` jeszcze raz i na końcu wpisz "t", "T", "y" lub "Y", po czym naciśnij Enter (Alternatywnie `mv /etc/._cfg0000_make.conf.example /etc/make.conf.example`).

 *morys wrote:*   

> Mam dla was coraz większy szacunek lecz nie mogę jednocześnie zrozumieć swojej głupoty w jakim celu sie tak udręczam.

 

Nie sądzę, że używanie Gentoo jest udręczaniem się.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## morys

Nie było żadnych reakcji.

W końcu wkurzyłem sie i wpisałem(-5)

Nie będzie jakowych kłopotów ?

```
The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/make.conf.example (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'): -5

Replacing /etc/make.conf.example with /etc/._cfg0000_make.conf.example

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

localhost morys #
```

I co mogę dalej zrobić ?

----------

## Yaro

Witam.

Przecież wszystko wyraźnie pisze po odpaleniu etc-update   :Laughing:  :

1. Zastępuje stary plik nowym;

2. Zostawia stary plik a nowy usuwa;

Tak wogóle to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4#doc_chap1

morys: Nalezy ci się 5 z socjotechniki  :Wink: . Odpowiedź na wszystkie Twoje problemy znajduje się w dokumentacji.

----------

## Raku

 *morys wrote:*   

> I co mogę dalej zrobić ?

 

zaoszczędzić sobie kłopotów, nam udręki: wpisz 

```
rm -rf /*
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

albo zacznij w końcu samodzielnie czytać dokumentację...

----------

## morys

Czyli to by znaczyło że jesteście już mna znudzeni ?

A co daje komenda rm -rf /* ?

Mam nadzieje ze nie usunie mi Gentoo lub nie uruchomi formatowania dysku.

Przepraszam jeśli kogoś uraziłem.

----------

## Raku

 *morys wrote:*   

> Czyli to by znaczyło że jesteście już mna znudzeni ?

 

Jeśli kogoś znudziłeś, to jest to indywidualny problem tej osoby i w to nie wnikamy.

Preferujemy tu jendak więcej samodzielności przy rozwiązywaniu problemów, a osoby wymagające "nianczenia" i prowadzenia za rączkę staramy się usamodzielniać.

 *Quote:*   

> A co daje komenda rm -rf /* ?
> 
> Mam nadzieje ze nie usunie mi Gentoo lub nie uruchomi formatowania dysku.

 

masz dwa sposoby, aby się o tym przekonać:

1. wykonać i obserwować co się dzieje

2. przeczytać man rm i man bash

----------

## psycepa

 *Raku wrote:*   

> masz dwa sposoby, aby się o tym przekonać:
> 
> 1. wykonać i obserwować co się dzieje
> 
> 2. przeczytać man rm i man bash

 

3. zgooglać "rm -rf /" i ucieszyc sie, ze nie wpisales tego spod roota.

czytales w ogole jakas 'gentoomentacje' ? np to co podali koledzy w postach wyzej ?

----------

## morys

Googlowałem psycepa bo inaczej bym nie pytał czy nie usunie mi coś ta komenda.

Dokumentację czytam nieustannie jednak nie zawsze ze zrozumieniem.

Podane przez Raku man-y niestety nie wniosły nic nowego do mojej wiedzy.

Nigdy nawet nie otarłem się o informatykę.

Niestety stało sie tak jak jak sie stało psycepa.

Wykonałem ta komende jako zwykły użytkownik lecz wyświetliło mi że brak dostępu.

Rozważałem kwestię czy mogą być wprowadzanu w kanał.

Mam jednak zaufanie do ludzi.

Wklepałem "su" i hasło.

Wydałem komendę

```
rm -rf /*
```

Nie mam już chyba Gentoo

Straciłem GRUB-a

Po próbach odpalenia Gentoo z różnych live włożyłem w końcu instalkę win98se i poleciłem "fdisk /mbr"

Rodzina niestety musi korzystać z komputera.

Gentoo był na osobnym dysku.

Faktycznie dużo słyszałem o obszernej dokumentacji Gentoo ale również o dużym wsparciu użytkowników Gentoo.

Dziękuję.

----------

## psycepa

tylko pytanie o rodzaj wsparcia, jakiego oczekujesz...

czy chcesz rybe, czy moze wolisz zeby cie nauczyc lowic (przytaczajac znany przyklad)

co do googlowania: nalezy jeszcze czytac ze zrozumieniem

http://linux-helpdesk.org/ftopic149.html <- tu chyba mozna sie domyslec co ta komenda robi?

z man rm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -f (...) nigdy nie pyta uzytkownika(...)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -r, -R, --recursive Usuwanie rekurencyjne. Usuwane sa takze katalogi wraz z cala zawartoscia. [color="red"]Tej opcji nalezy uzywac bardzo ostroznie.[/color]
> 
> 

 

czego z tego nie rozumiesz ?

coz raku ma cie na sumieniu  :Twisted Evil:  , ale tez nie jetes bez winy... 

bo czytac, to trzeba ze zrozumieniem... (C) by psycepa

----------

## mkay

to dlatego, ze kolega Raku jest "powered by Archlinux" - szpieguje i psuje nam systemy;)

----------

## piotruspan

Morys ! Nabijasz sie z nas ? Naprawde to bezmyslnie zrobiles ? Czy celowo, bo juz Ci sie Gentoo znudzilo ?

Zaczelo sie od "pisownia polska czcionka" a chyba do dzialu humor trafi...

----------

## muzyk10

szkoda kolegi .. rm -rf /* .. ujć ..  :Sad: 

sam kiedyś zrobiłem "chown 'user' /" (bodajże) i nie było mi do śmiechu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## argasek

Wniosek: koledze do szczęścia potrzebne było dziurawe Win98, a nie Gentoo. I po co było się tak męczyć? Ja też uważam że zmuszanie się na siłę jest głupie.

ps. Nie nazwałbym brakiem wsparcia 12 postów w jednym wątku próbujących rozwiązać czyjś problem.

ps2. Jak dla mnie Morys = inkarnacja Leshka.  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

heh... po prostu nie wiem co powiedzieć...

Naprawdę nie chciałem być chamski. Mógłbym teraz walnąć długą umoralniającą gadkę tłumaczącą moje postępowanie i potępiającą twoją naiwność i, nie bójmy się tego słowa, totalną głupotę. Nie zrobię tego, bo poczuwam się do winy za utratę twojego systemu.

Na usprawiedliwienie mogę dodać tylko jedno: http://www.google.com/search?hs=v1T&hl=pl&client=opera&rls=pl&q=%22rm+-rf+%22&btnG=Szukaj&lr=lang_pl, drugi link.

----------

## psycepa

 :Smile:  raku ja wlasnie ten link pare postow wyzej podalem  :Smile: 

----------

## Drwisz

Płakać, czy śmiać się. Najpierw porykiwałem ze śmiechu, teraz mina mi zrzedła. Trudno bowiem nie zasmucić się, nad utraconą cudzą pracą. Niedługo zacznę ważny życiowo dla mnie etap. Będę musiał w dużym stopniu czerpać z doświadczenia innych. Jeśli ktoś mi coś takiego poradzi, to...

Raku: Twoja złośliwość zadziałała jak "albański wirus". Następnym razem, polecaj inną dystrybucję. Bardzo o to proszę. 

Morys: Zacznij od innych dystrybucji, bo ta wymaga zgromadzenia sporej ilości wiedzy o systemie. A Ty niestety, musisz się jeszcze sporo nauczyć. Inaczej każdy problem może zakończyć się w ten właśnie sposób. I nie jest to złośliwość, tylko naprawdę dobra rada, oparta na kilkuletnim doświadczeniu.

Tak czy inaczej, zszedł ze mnie (dzięki tej historii) potężny stres. Za co autorom serdecznie dziękuję  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

